# How Old are You by this listing.



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

At 15 and a full house I’m older than the hills apparently, although I’m sure I’m not alone here. :grin2:

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Terry you are an arse   for I too am old as the hills, I don't remember party lines though, I don't think I had my own phone at home until about 1987.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I remember party lines very well being a telephonist in those days, I also remember 1d in the gas meter :grin2: I just pinched myself, I am still living.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

"Over the hills" I remember all of those, they forgot to put in the two button coin telephoned with Press Button A or Button B to get your 4d back..... and that was BEFORE we had even a Party Line in the house. Our first phone number was Springpark 1275 which no longer exists.... we used to have a button on the top (silver) which had something to do with the Party Line, but I was too young to even TOUCH the phone (I had broken virtually everything else).

Oh dear....


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I remember a time BEFORE yellow lines.

Ray.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Terry you are an arse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We had a party line with a house behind us, quite embarrassing picking the phone up to make a call and hearing raised voices, do you apologise and hang up or just quickly hang up, knowing they hear the click.

Terry


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

raynipper said:


> I remember a time BEFORE yellow lines.
> 
> Ray.


Well yes Ray and your motorways looked like this too.

Terry


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Yes, I remember them all. Some things come back - we've been getting our milk delivered in glass bottles again for a few years now.

Chris


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

dghr272 said:


> Well yes Ray and your motorways looked like this too.
> 
> Terry


So you can remember last March/April too then  : D


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not on that list.

I remember donkey stoning the steps (well not me), the milkman waking me up every day, the Salvation Army band coming round the streets on Sunday morning, Blue brick pavements, short pants until you reached 11ish, the sporting life, The racing pink, Fish and six, only four cars parked overnight in our street, metal dustbins, The Daily Sketch, Writing on a slate in school, Meccano. The cane, the slipper, the blackboard eraser, remember them very well. snow shovelling for pennies, Penny black, MoJos, Kali, sherbert.


That'll do for now.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Extra postal deliveries before Christmas, big covered trolleys full of parcels being delivered.

Mum baking and laundry on the same days each week, Sunday roast with the whole family sitting round the table.

Hot water from the coal boiler in the kitchen. Coal hods next to the boiler.

Laundry day water heated in a thing called a 'copper'. Mangle on the top of the washing machine- luxury.

Gas stove pre-NorthSea Gas.

Chapped legs from cold wet walks home from school.

Kids able to play and amuse themselves. I had Meccano too, Kev.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Has papers delivered every day and the postman had been both before breakfast been mentioned?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Tuggers, grey flannel school trousers with button up flies itchy as hell. Shoes with laces that always broke when your in a rush. Learning my seven times table again.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Mums undoing jumpers bought from jumble sales and re-knitting the wool.

I wonder if Mums would lower themselves to do that these days no matter how hard up they are.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I remember the tune but not the words ray, dum dum de dum, dum dum de dum


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Blue Peter, Magpie, Jacakanory, rag tag and bobtail, spotty dog, Rupert "the" bear, animal magic, (odd bloke who did voices for animals) Richard the lion heart, boots and saddles, bootsy and snudge, the army game, capn pugwash.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Latch key dogs, street doors left open all day while everyone was our at work or school, train (steam of course) rides to the seaside. Ice cream man calling round late at night.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

How would a dog get its paw through a letterbox?


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

I remember sitting under the table listing to the bombs being dropped on Clydebank, Ration Books, and sitting in a Doctors surgery with about 30 other people queing to see him/her.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Many happy memories spending every available school holiday on an Uncles farm doing and seeing things my Townie classmates never saw.
Taking a cow “for a walk to visit a neighbours bull”
Milking cows.
Teaching a milking cows recently born calf how to drink milk from a bucket. (Suspect they thought they were being drowned at first).
Help deliver twins. (Friesian calves)
Thrash corn stacks
Seeing the visit of what was known as, “The Bull with the hard Hat” Artificial Insemination Man, saved the cow from having to go for a walk.

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

dghr272 said:


> Many happy memories spending every available school holiday on an Uncles farm doing and seeing things my Townie classmates never saw.
> Taking a cow "for a walk to visit a neighbours bull"
> Milking cows.
> Teaching a milking cows recently born calf how to drink milk from a bucket. (Suspect they thought they were being drowned at first).
> ...


I wonder if anyone else used to watch their Dad "Thatching" the hay and straw sacks as I did?


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

No, Jan, my dad had us running bets for him to a lady who stood on a street corner (!). His code name was Fowlpest  In case anyone was not aware betting was illegal except on a race track.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

JanHank said:


> I wonder if anyone else used to watch their Dad "Thatching" the hay and straw sacks as I did?


My Uncle hadn't a big farm, about 60 acres. The corn was cut with a binder machine then the stooks of bundled corn set upright to dry out for a day or two. They were then gathered up and built into two big cornstacks with enough space between them for the eventual arrival of the hired in threshing machine.
The dogs had a field day as the stacks were reduced to near ground level, by being feed into the threshing machine, as the mice and rats that had taken up residence scattered for safety.

The guy that owned the thresher only had one arm as he'd got too close to the machinery many years previously. Funny the things that your brain can recall.

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

patp said:


> No, Jan, my dad had us running bets for him to a lady who stood on a street corner (!). His code name was Fowlpest  In case anyone was not aware betting was illegal except on a race track.


We had a little corner shop for that just around the corner from our house, it had all the windows painted green so you couldn't see in, and had Turf Accountant in big gold letters, I wonder what it is now, I shall go look.

Hmmph, it's just a boring house now.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I can visualise my Dad going up the ladder carrying the straight dampened straw to thatch the stack, just like thatching a house.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

My teenage grandchildren looked at me in total disbelief last year when I told them that our village didn't have mains electricity when I was a child. That I could remember visiting neighbours in the evenings who had oil lights burning and hearing the hiss of Tilley lamps in the church and village hall. We had a generator but my father was mean with it and we only had TV at milking time and the darkest nights of winter. His father, my grandfather had rigged up a mini Hydro Electric plant but it was well out of use by then.

Mains arrived in 1967 i think from memory. A great day!


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

dghr272 said:


> My Uncle hadn't a big farm, about 60 acres. The corn was cut with a binder machine then the stooks of bundled corn set upright to dry out for a day or two. They were then gathered up and built into two big cornstacks with enough space between them for the eventual arrival of the hired in threshing machine.
> The dogs had a field day as the stacks were reduced to near ground level, by being feed into the threshing machine, as the mice and rats that had taken up residence scattered for safety.
> 
> The guy that owned the thresher only had one arm as he'd got too close to the machinery many years previously. Funny the things that your brain can recall.
> ...


I had an uncle who lost his leg in a thrashing box! I used to take great delight in sneaking up on him and kicking him in it when i was a kid. He had a very old fordson tractor because it had the cluch on the other side (he was able to use the brake with his artificial leg!) it was the only one of its kind i knew.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Glandwr said:


> My teenage grandchildren looked at me in total disbelief last year when I told them that our village didn't have mains electricity when I was a child. That I could remember visiting neighbours in the evenings who had oil lights burning and hearing the hiss of Tilley lamps in the church and village hall. We had a generator but my father was mean with it and we only had TV at milking time and the darkest nights of winter. His father, my grandfather had rigged up a mini Hydro Electric plant but it was well out of use by then.
> 
> Mains arrived in 1967 i think from memory. A great day!


I can remember being able to use the electrickery whenever I liked and being able to easily afford the bill even in an all electric house GRR!!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

The rag n bone man coming with his horse n cart.

We still had metal dustbins in the late 80s.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just remembered the milkman and his horse and the horse knew where and when to stop.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

We also remember a time when if you bought a new electric gadget you needed to buy a plug as well. :smile2:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

And know how to wire it up


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's not that long ago when plugs came fixed though. Can't be I can remember it happening


----------

